# There are two types of drivers



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

in deer country. Those who have hit a deer or those who will hit a deer. Clipped a huge buck in the butt today and spun him around. Couldn't tell whether he went down or not. Looked for 30 minutes for the deer, sign, where I hit it, nothing but a dozen or so white hairs on the corner of my bumper. Dewy, you'll love the location. At the roadside park coming out of Salem on 419 with a dual highway just before you cross the river going to Lewis Gale. At 9:15 AM.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have hit my share!!! I guess that is why I enjoy killing them so much!! I have done about $8000 worth of damage to vehicles because of deer

Darin


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

wdbrand, I had a doe run into my bumper last week in Hunting Hills. I got out to put her out of her misery and she just got up and walked into the woods, like nothing happened, I hit her with a Ford Excusion. But I did get a nice nine pointer that afternoon.


ron


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

That is a good location WD! I took my 10 point this year not too far from there. There are some very big deer in our local urban areas.

Sorry you didn't find him. If I meet up with a big boy and a bad hip I'll let you know.

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I spent the first half of my life in rural Nebraska, and was lucky to have never had a collision with a deer. Not for lack of opportunity, or deer - I was just one of the lucky ones. Seemed like at least 1/2 of all accidents that I heard about were caused by deer. That's a lot of sausage. 

Interesting read on deer and car collisions. I am not pushing the source, just the content.

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2009/10/01/deer-versus-car-accidents-increase/

Oddly enough, down here in Dixie land, most of the time, the deer seem to just stop at the edge of the road - they rarely wander out into the lanes. In all seriousness, I can probably count on my hands how many dead deer I've seen here in the 12 years since I moved here. This despite the fact that I see deer on a daily basis, just grazing by the roadside. Like they have no fear in the world.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sounds like the deer here. They done larnt to put their paws over their eyes when a pickup truck comes down the road at night drivin rat slow like wid a flashlight stuck outta da window.


----------

